

Ask HN: What can I do to impress you as a Front-End Developer? - peterchon

Seems like everyone is a "front end developer" nowadays. What can I do to set myself apart?
======
vitovito
_your best portfolio is a github account full of code, and mailing lists full
of civil discussion_ \--icculus on Twitter just today:
<https://twitter.com/icculus/status/340954525907181569>

I heavily weigh the latter against the former.

------
iamdave
The product of your work goes directly into my eyes; show me something I
haven't seen before (an interface, design style, interaction point, etc).

